# Late night snack thread (munchies. ?)



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2012)

Last night i had peanut butter, and cream cheese sandwiches, but it was on healthy fiber added whole wheat.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 14, 2012)

Nilla Wafers


----------



## Nick (Feb 14, 2012)

Ice cream sundae


----------



## andyzee (Feb 14, 2012)

Japanese meat and vegetable dumplings.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2012)

Just stopped in dunkin got a muffins, yes it's breakfast but also munchie.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 14, 2012)

Heck with late night, I snack all day!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 14, 2012)

I had some generic cocoa puffs after I got home from work last night.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 14, 2012)

Scotty said:


> peanut butter, and cream cheese sandwiches



Congrats on your pregnancy!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Feb 14, 2012)

Salty foods.....almost any. It gets bad.  Ideally, some carbohydrate containing salt. (chips and pretzels)


----------



## BMac (Feb 14, 2012)

Slice of cold pizza.


----------



## SkiFanE (Feb 14, 2012)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Salty foods.....almost any. It gets bad.  Ideally, some carbohydrate containing salt. (chips and pretzels)



Same here..I'm addicted to nachos lately, started buying ones with lower salt b/c I'm afraid I'm killing myself with salt lol.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 14, 2012)

Mmmmm... nachos.... droooool...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 14, 2012)

a couple of pounds of bacon, microwaved.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 14, 2012)

2knees said:


> a couple of pounds of bacon, microwaved.



:beer:


----------



## Black Phantom (Feb 14, 2012)

1 hit of fresh acid and a root beer


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2012)

Cheese said:


> Congrats on your pregnancy!



thanks just like the Cosby Show all over again  http://www.tv.com/shows/the-cosby-show/the-day-the-spores-landed-12872/


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Feb 14, 2012)

Last night it was chicken wings.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 14, 2012)

Bourbon with a percoset chaser.

No, wait, that was breakfast...


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 14, 2012)

wheat thins with PB or American cheese....


----------



## snoseek (Feb 14, 2012)

ctenidae said:


> bourbon with a percoset chaser.
> 
> No, wait, that was breakfast...



lol


----------



## snoseek (Feb 14, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Last night i had peanut butter, and cream cheese sandwiches, but it was on healthy fiber added whole wheat.



That makes for an interesting morning dump!!!!!!

I need to not eat anything after dinner. It's my weakness. I like salty stuff, specifically crackers like cheeze its and milk


----------



## Edd (Feb 14, 2012)

Black Phantom said:


> 1 hit of fresh acid and a root beer



That was funny.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 14, 2012)

snoseek said:


> That makes for an interesting morning dump!!!!!!
> 
> I need to not eat anything after dinner. It's my weakness. I like salty stuff, specifically crackers like cheeze its and milk



Ya it did, lol


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 4, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Last night home made oatmeal raisin cookie.


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 4, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2
> 
> Last night home made oatmeal raisin cookie.



Nothing beats homemade cookies!


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Dec 4, 2012)

My ultimate late night munchie..

The Zinger...is what the Twinkie...always wanted to be..






*And*​ 
The best local egg nog one can have for the holidays..





Another thing I like to do is mix the chocolate milk with the egg nog. Its really good lol


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 6, 2012)

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

Wheat Thins spicy crackers with peanut butter delicious.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

I had Chinese cookies.


----------



## ctenidae (Feb 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I had Chinese cookies.



AKA fortune cookies?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> AKA fortune cookies?



Yes, that is them.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2013)

What were the fortunes?


----------



## legalskier (Feb 26, 2013)

Grilled steeze sandwich.
:lol:


----------



## dmc (Feb 26, 2013)

legalskier said:


> Grilled steeze sandwich. :lol:



Who needs that loser when we have Scotty....


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

dmc said:


> Who needs that loser when we have Scotty....



Okay, I love food.


----------



## dmc (Feb 26, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Okay, I love food.



And your not a total douche....


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 26, 2013)

dmc said:


> And your not a total douche....



Notice he didn't say you weren't a douche, just not a *total* douche. :wink:

I usually crave something sweet at night, ice cream, cookies, etc. For some reason these cravings are more intense if I've been hanging with Scotty.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Notice he didn't say you weren't a douche, just not a *total* douche. :wink:
> 
> I usually crave something sweet at night, ice cream, cookies, etc. For some reason these cravings are more intense if I've been hanging with Scotty.



Maybe the title of the thread has something to do with it.


----------



## dmc (Feb 27, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Notice he didn't say you weren't a douche, just not a *total* douche.



troublemaker huh?


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 27, 2013)

dmc said:


> troublemaker huh?


We kid because we care.:wink:


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2013)

Last night home made cookie from my cousin GF who is a great cook.


----------



## dmc (Feb 27, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Last night home made cookie from my cousin GF who is a great cook.



Um... You need to move to another state for that to be legal...
Marrying cousins doesn't play well in NY...


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 27, 2013)

Squeal like a pig. :wink: Great movie, BTW.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2013)

dmc said:


> Um... You need to move to another state for that to be legal...
> Marrying cousins doesn't play well in NY...



My cousin girl friend made the cookies, I was very happy to enjoy them.


----------



## dmc (Feb 27, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Squeal like a pig. :wink: Great movie, BTW.



ya think?


----------



## dmc (Feb 27, 2013)

Scotty said:


> My cousin girl friend made the cookies, I was very happy to enjoy them.



With milk?


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 27, 2013)

dmc said:


> With milk?


Now you're getting gross, or I'm a perv, or both.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 27, 2013)

dmc said:


> With milk?



Decaf tea actually.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 27, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Squeal like a pig. :wink: Great movie, BTW.



Admitting to seeing that movie? Lol


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 27, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Admitting to seeing that movie? Lol


Sure, it was an awesome movie, made me a little nervous on my canoe trips through PA though.:wink: We are talking about Deliverance, and not some porn movie I'm unaware of, right?


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 27, 2013)

Cornhead said:


> Sure, it was an awesome movie, made me a little nervous on my canoe trips through PA though.:wink: We are talking about Deliverance, and not some porn movie I'm unaware of, right?


Yes, unfortunately I've seen it too....


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)

My cousin girlfriend made home cooked brownies to and they are delicious.:beer::beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 1, 2013)

Just now had a not so good bagel by Thomson, with grill cheese , and butter, better because of munchie factors.:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 3, 2013)

Not a good bagel, I hear someone here has good Western USA bagels, 

Maybe I can compare it to my Uncle Oasis.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

Black and white delicious cookie for breakfast this morning.


----------



## dmc (Mar 6, 2013)

i had butter toast with cinnamon and sugar for a snack last night..

My favorite..


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> My cousin girlfriend made home cooked brownies to and they are delicious.:beer::beer:


I can go for some cookies right now.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I can go for some cookies right now.



I got from a great bakery, not just anyone can make a delicious Black & white cookie.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 6, 2013)

Scotty said:


> I got from a great bakery, not just anyone can make a delicious Black & white cookie.



There wasn't a hair in your babka, was there?


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

bvibert said:


> There wasn't a hair in your babka, was there?



That would be gross, but I am sure in my life time I eaten way worse and not known.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2013)

I need to try better bagels help please. I had refrigerated Thomas Bagel one with fake butter one with fake American cheese, not bad tasting under the influence of my girl you can guess oh Mary.


----------



## Mpdsnowman (Mar 7, 2013)

How bout a Cesar salad at 2:30 AM lol


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

Mpdsnowman said:


> How bout a Cesar salad at 2:30 AM lol



Healthy that works.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 7, 2013)

I had a couple clementines around 1 this morning.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> I had a couple clementines around 1 this morning.



I thought your bedtime was at 7:30pm?  Is 1am when you got up for the day?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 7, 2013)

bvibert said:


> I thought your bedtime was at 7:30pm?  Is 1am when you got up for the day?



No, thats when I got up to let out some of the 70 oz of tap water from Manchester. Was a little hungry so I peeled a few store bought clementines.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2013)

Peeling clementines is way to much work for the middle of the night...


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 7, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Peeling clementines is way to much work for the middle of the night...



Wasn't much to eat that doesn't require any work, were some pickles, marinated mushrooms and condiments.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Wasn't much to eat that doesn't require any work, were some pickles, marinated mushrooms and condiments.



Sounds like you need to go shopping..


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 7, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like you need to go shopping..



It seems to be working well for the diet like it is.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> It seems to be working well for the diet like it is.



Sounds boring..


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 7, 2013)

Muffin with sugar in it this morning delicious.


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 7, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Sounds boring..



Pretty much sums up eating healthy.

Figured bike season is right around the corner, hopefully I'll get out biking more than I did skiing.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Pretty much sums up eating healthy.



I hear that... Probably why I'm so fat..



o3jeff said:


> Figured bike season is right around the corner, hopefully I'll get out biking more than I did skiing.



It would be pretty hard no to get out more often.

Gonna do the Village Ride this year? http://thevillageride.kintera.org/faf/home/default.asp?ievent=1046150


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 7, 2013)

bvibert said:


> I hear that... Probably why I'm so fat..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tim's already made a team and signed up and told me to join before Christmas!

You riding in it?


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 7, 2013)

They already lead as the top team for donations!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> You riding in it?



Nope, but I'll be working the event.  If you pay me I'll get you a really good parking spot! :lol:


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 7, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Nope, but I'll be working the event.  If you pay me I'll get you a really good parking spot! :lol:



Will you be wearing spandex so you fit in?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 7, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> Will you be wearing spandex so you fit in?



No, the new summer parking lot uniform is going to be something like this:







But, with reflective strips for safety...


----------



## bigbog (Mar 7, 2013)

Re-heated pasta dishes.....

Scotty, find the fresh blueberry muffins for the daylight snack..as little sugar as possible......Great stuff.


----------



## ScottySkis (Jun 12, 2013)

Watermelon Oreos not so good.


----------

